# Product Review Thread?



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

A lot of other archery and bowhunting forums have a product review thread sticky. If we have one then when someone finds and trys something new they can post about it and then we have a place to go and search for quick answers to some questions we might have.

What do y'all think?


----------



## TexAg exiled in Arkansas (Mar 12, 2009)

sounds like a good idea to me. set up so people can search by product name or what?


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Sounds good to me as well. I don't try many new products these days, but I know lots of guys come here for that info.


----------



## geezuphosdn (Jun 5, 2006)

Great idea


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Maybe we can make this happen...How would you guys envision this working?

Without creating a separate forum for reviews, my fear would be that, due to resulting product discussion, one thread would get long, unmanageable and ultimately ineffective.

*A thought:* What if we stickied a "Product Review" thread. Then if you had a product to review, you started a *new* thread with your review in it. Then went to the "Product Review" thread at the top and added a post with a link to your new thread. All you would need to do is put the product name/description in the title and post a link to your thread and maybe a short description in the body of the post.

If we did it this way, we would have a succinct, manageable "Product Review" thread at the top with short descriptions and links to specific review threads where additional discussion or Q&A could/would take place.

Any thoughts?

Maybe some of you have seen a more effective way in another forum. If so, post it up. I'm all ears.


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

TXPalerider said:


> Maybe we can make this happen...How would you guys envision this working?
> 
> Without creating a separate forum for reviews, my fear would be that, due to resulting product discussion, one thread would get long, unmanageable and ultimately ineffective.
> 
> ...


am I gonna' have to take a puter' class to figure it out?:dance:

soundzzzz good!


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

TXPalerider said:


> Maybe we can make this happen...How would you guys envision this working?
> 
> Without creating a separate forum for reviews, my fear would be that, due to resulting product discussion, one thread would get long, unmanageable and ultimately ineffective.
> 
> ...


Brad, a Sticky "Product Review" thread where we can put links to the actual threads would be great and easy way to do this by far. That way you can search that thread for the info you are looking for. Great Plan!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

It's up guys!! Have at it!!


----------

